# Superbowl sunday roadie Mt. Hamilton ride



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The ride is Mt. Hamilton. It is an 18 mile 4500 foot climb to Lick Observatory in the east hills of San Jose. If you've done it before, then you're good. Please describe it to others who haven't done this rite of passage. 

It is usually climbed in 2 hours. Some an hour and half, some three hours. This is an out an back ride so if you are slow, it's ok. You'll either get a shorter break at the top or we'll snatch you up on our way down. If you haven't ridden much, this is not a good idea. You should borrow Jeng's motor bicycle.

Just remember to bring lots of food and layers of clothing. And the descent back down can be grueling if you're tired since it's 18 mile and there's a 500 foot climb in the middle.

But it is a good way to get a ride in during this weather. And it's an awesome way to earn your beer for the Superbowl which starts at 3pm.

Time: 9am. Sunday. Feb 7
Meet at: Penitencia Creek Park on Berryessa road. Huge parking lot with restrooms.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...391453,-121.856296&spn=0.011252,0.030899&z=16


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

I climbed it for the 1st time back in November and it's a nice climb. Not as grueling as Mt. Diablo but it makes up for it with distance . The first few miles are not bad and kind of roll if I remember correctly (I started by the dirt parking area next to the golf course). There is a slight break/descent around mile 4-5ish with a flat section then goes right back to the climb. I couldn't see much of a scenery from the top when I went since it was cloudy but there was a pay telescope I think (didn't carry any coins). The observatory also had a chilled drinking fountain and I believe there was a snack machine too. Don't let the observatory fool you as you're climbing since it looks a lot closer than it was (for me at least  ). There's a back side you still have to climb before reaching the top. I'd love to climb it again but unfortunately I gotta go be a cheerleader for the SO as she does her first 1/2 marathon in SF. I'll be riding my fixie though around GG park while I wait . Have fun guys and hope there's a rain break for ya! Go earn that beer!


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I like starting at the intersection of Alum Rock and Mt. Hamilton. The start is a great warm up with gradual climb. Once you get up to the overhead power lines you get a nice respite in as you descend to Grant Ranch Park. From there the fun begins as you climb and meander the numerous turns toward the summit. The grade never really gets steep, perhaps 6-7% grade, but you can see the Lick Observatory from a long ways off and it seems to be illusive as you continue to climb. It's nice to get an early start (9am or earlier), before the motorcycles and cars start their voyage to the top. Once you arrive at the top you're treated to some spectacular views and try to get your bearings by finding landmarks below. If the post office door is unlocked (around the back from the entrance to the Observatory), you can use the restrooms and fill up your water bottles. There have been times during the winter when the temps are warmer at the top than down in the valley due to the inversion layer. As one that likes to climb a lot more than descend, many times I wish a friend would drive a car up and give me a ride back down. But, the descent can be nice if you take your time and ride within your abilities. My favorite part of the descent is the last few miles before reaching Alum Rock. The pavement is smooth and the grade perfect for descending without brakes.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> The grade never really gets steep, perhaps 6-7% grade, but you can see the Lick Observatory from a long ways off and it seems to be illusive as you continue to climb.


I believe the main climb is 5%, because in the 1870s when they built the observatory they had to haul up all the observatory equipment and building materials by horse and carriage, and 5% was the steepest they could ascend.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Here's a profile chart of the climb.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Hmmmm. I'm hearing a lot of descriptions and excuses but no commits. C'mon, you can't let the mountain bikers take over that mountain!

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd love to go, but we are up in the real mountains this weekend enjoying some freshies. Last weekend I would have loved to have gone up Sierra with you, but I got roped into spending 2 days of hard labor demolishing our kitchen counter tops. One of these days my schedule will align. The mountain biker turn-out for your roadie events is impressive.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Brrr...............!

http://mtham.ucolick.org/techdocs/MH_weather/pub/


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*How many layers can I put on?*



Dr_John said:


> Brrr...............!
> 
> http://mtham.ucolick.org/techdocs/MH_weather/pub/


With a high of 45 degrees, that might just send me into hypothermia. Time to add a couple more layers for Sunday.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Wow, crickets......


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be there. Please post if it gets canceled. I'll check tomorrow morning before I head down. Would hate to get there and be the only one. Doubt I'd do it by myself.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Dr_John said:


> I'll be there. Please post if it gets canceled. I'll check tomorrow morning before I head down. Would hate to get there and be the only one. Doubt I'd do it by myself.


Dr. John!!!

There's 50 people coming so it is most definitely on. There is zero chance this will get cancelled.

I have gel, pecan tarts and beer to share!



fc


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Ah, OK. :thumbsup: See you there.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

francois said:


> Wow, crickets......


Probably amorous frogs, which we've had a lot of in the East Bay the last week or so. It's a little early for crickets, but the frogs come out with the rain.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Jealous.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Fun but freezing!*

Hey Francis,

What's up with this thread? You're right, crickets  . Looks like the party is at the MTBR site. I posted two pics from my camera phone over there but could not take anymore since my hands were cold. Descending was the coldest ever! I had to stop with a few other guys so we can warm our hands. I used my armpits to warm my hands... SOOPA STAR! :thumbsup: 

Great turnout by the way. Did you get a count? Looked like alot of people. 80ish?

What was the temp up there 30 degrees something?


----------



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

*hammy ride*

OUCH! glad i stayed on the livermore side of mines. thought it was going to rain on me, but i guess i dodged the bullet
dave


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The ride report is here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=591559

About 80 people showed up. 10 were incredible climbers and another 10 were first time hopefuls who summited. Everyone else was in between. :thumbsup: 

I'm just floored that so many were able to enjoy the day with short notice and cool conditions.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Body found on Mt. Hamilton Road this morning:

http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/local/south_bay&id=7266999






Where exactly is that?


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

francois said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=591559


What's with all the backpacks? Perhaps I just don't understand the (low end) mountain bike culture?


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I missed this thread but did the ride with a buddy, we started at 8:00 from the same park but from the south side parking lot. We climbed to James Lick and descended the east side and turned around at the creek and climbed back up. My friend threw in a loop over Sierra for his DMD training, I went home to watch the game. Man it was chilly descending the east side.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Tort said:


> I missed this thread but did the ride with a buddy, we started at 8:00 from the same park but from the south side parking lot. We climbed to James Lick and descended the east side and turned around at the creek and climbed back up. My friend threw in a loop over Sierra for his DMD training, I went home to watch the game. Man it was chilly descending the east side.


What da? That is a lot of riding. What was the elevation gain and what time did you guys finish?

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> What's with all the backpacks? Perhaps I just don't understand the (low end) mountain bike culture?


I believe those were for portaging all the beer to the top.

fc


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm really glad I did that. Hard to get motivated for me to drive all the way to San Jose, but for an 'event,' I could make an exception. Mt. Hamilton is really a great ride and great work out.

I'm really happy with my ride. Everyone at work is sick and I had hints of it all week, but never really went under. When we started out I was really feeling lousy - I almost bailed before we even got to Mt. Hamilton Road - but felt OK after the climb started. By the end, I was really hacking. Yuck. But I was only off my best (and only one previous) pace by three minutes, so I'll definitely take that as a success, all considered.



> I'm just floored that so many were able to enjoy the day with short notice and cool conditions.


 No such thing as bad conditions - just bad clothing (says the guy who was nice and comfy in his Assos gear  )


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I didn't think the conditions were that bad, just that people didn't take the warnings appropriately and still under-dressed. Ive been up there in much colder, yet still dry conditions, and was prepared also.



HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> What's with all the backpacks? Perhaps I just don't understand the (low end) mountain bike culture?


said like a true roadie.. and nice dig at the "low end". Not every mountainbiker just races for a couple hours.

just to check tho, there were multiple pics of the same people. I counted 6 backpacks and half of those guys may not be very fast, but often do 4-8 hour mtb rides, and are used to paking food, tools, beer, etc. all of them ride pretty high end mountain bikes.

but francis is right. this was set up to be a social ride, and many treated it that way carrying food, beverages, etc.


----------



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

*Hammy Ride*



DCTILLER said:


> OUCH! glad i stayed on the livermore side of mines. thought it was going to rain on me, but i guess i dodged the bullet
> dave


im going to recant my ouch comment. looking at the turnout, i wish i had made the trip. would have liked to hang out/ride with mr. crash.
dave


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

francois said:


> What da? That is a lot of riding. What was the elevation gain and what time did you guys finish?
> 
> fc


To be clear, my buddy did the Sierra loop w/o my sorry butt. As we both climb on the slow side and respected the descents I think my portion was around 4:50 with 6666 ft of elevation. He was probably out another hour or two I think, he went around past the wall and back down to Piedmont and back. He is training for the several doubles, the DMD, the Death Valley Double, Davis double and the Furnace 508. I have my hands full trying to keep up with him.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> What's with all the backpacks? Perhaps I just don't understand the (low end) mountain bike culture?





grrrah said:


> said like a true roadie.. and nice dig at the "low end". Not every mountainbiker just races for a couple hours.
> 
> just to check tho, there were multiple pics of the same people. I counted 6 backpacks and half of those guys may not be very fast, but often do 4-8 hour mtb rides, and are used to paking food, tools, beer, etc. all of them ride pretty high end mountain bikes.
> 
> but francis is right. this was set up to be a social ride, and many treated it that way carrying food, beverages, etc.


There was an implied "r" at the end of ""bike". I.e., "low end" referred to biker, not bike.


----------

